# mission craze



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

They should be.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if they are timed together they should be in sync. if they are out of time then they won't be synced


----------



## mathewsmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

But how do you know if they're timed out right.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i would take it to your shop and have them check for you. unless you have a draw board and a press you can't check or fix the timing


----------



## mathewsmonster (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright i might check into that but think its fine im shootin three inch groups at 20 yards, outside.


----------

